# Chaff Haye in Silver City



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello guys I wrote a month or so back regarding a product called Chaff Haye, Since then I have been feeding it to my goats and horses and they have never looked better.....less poop and no mess, they eat all the food I give them. They have also lost their hay belly. Anyways if your gonna be any where around Silver City NM they have a booth set up at J and D feed I think they are also giving a beter deal for people while they are there.....cant beat that....


----------



## Sagebrush (Oct 4, 2009)

Do they have a website?


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

They do its chaffhaye.com


----------



## goingnutsmom (Nov 28, 2009)

Has anyone else feed chaff hay? Our feed store just started carrying it here and I bought 3 bags. I fed the recommended weight of 2-2.5 pounds per 100 lbs of goat and my goats acted starved all the time, so I upped the weight of chaff hay and they still acted starved. They were always screaming whenever any one would walk in the yard. So I upped it again and still had the same results, and by then it was not economical to feed any more. Went back to alfalfa and alfalfa grass and no more screaming goats. Are my goats just spoiled more than I think they are?


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

I tried it and didn't like it. Same thing, the goats acted hungry all they time.Plus in our humid climate, a bag would mold after only a week or so.


----------

